# Happy New Year!



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Just want to say Happy New Year to everyone. Be safe out there, enjoy yourselves and a cheers to you all on your local midnight switch over to 2019!

I’ll be hitting it in about 4 hours where I’m at now (I’m traveling abroad) and while the custom here is to wear white to represent a new beginning, I’m wearing my TESLA t-shirt because 2019 is going to be a great one for Tesla! And I believe that will extend to M3OC and to all of us! 

Feliz ano novo to you all! Abraços!!!!!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Feliz ano novo to you all! Abraços!!!!!


Huh? How do you say that in *******? Don't make me SQUEEZE it out of you! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Huh? How do you say that in *******? Don't make me SQUEEZE it out of you! Happy New Year to all!


Lol! Feliz = happy, ano = year, novo = year:
Happy new year!
Abraços = hugs.

30 minutes!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
Early for a lot of you, late for some...

All the best in 2019.

- Love


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Feliz ano novo to you all! Abraços!!!!!


Que este ano te traga mais sorrisos de Tesla e um morcego de frutas mágico chamado Vampy!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy New Year!!


----------

